# Networking with Jails



## minimike (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

I am new with FreeBSD so please don't punish me for the next questions about Jails on FreeBSD 

It is possible to set a normal localhost with the IP Address 127.0.0.1 per each Jail

If I setup a Host with one Network-card and 254 IP Addresses in one Subnet, the first for the Host and the rest for the Jails. It is possible that I can permit maybe with a Firewall, each Jail the access over networking only to the Host? So Jails should never could access to another Jail in the same Network with networking.

It is possible to get from a ISP given more then one public Networkaddresses in a Jail?


----------



## Savagedlight (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the FreeBSD forums. 


			
				minimike said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I am new with FreeBSD so please don't punish me for the next questions about Jails on FreeBSD
> 
> It is possible to set a normal localhost with the IP Address 127.0.0.1 per each Jail


I would think so, but I'm not sure. Look into how IP addresses are assigned to jails in  rc.conf(5).



> If I setup a Host with one Network-card and 254 IP Addresses in one Subnet, the first for the Host and the rest for the Jails. It is possible that I can permit maybe with a Firewall, each Jail the access over networking only to the Host? So Jails should never could access to another Jail in the same Network with networking.


You would need a firewall on the host system for this. Look into pf(4) or ipfw(8).


> It is possible to get from a ISP given more then one public Networkaddresses in a Jail?


Don't mix ISP policies with jails.
If your ISP allows you to get more than one public IP address, you can use as many of those as you want for whatever device or jail instance you want.


----------



## minimike (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi

on http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=104509#post104509 da1 has suggested me to use Jails with VIMAGE. I have given it a try and I am happy with them.

best regards
Darko Hojnik


----------

